# Sonderfall erst allgemein und dann mit Sistema lösen.



## Kaffeetase (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich erst kurze Zeit mit den Sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungen und bin auch fleißig am lesen. Ich habe ein konkretes Beispiel, dass ganz und gar nicht dem Standard entspricht und ein paar Fragen dazu und ich wäre dankbar, für ein paar Tipps. Ich habe mir auch vorhin das Programm „Sistema“ von der BG runtergeladen und möchte das gerne damit realisieren.

In dem angehängten Bild sieht man sehr vereinfacht eine unserer Anlagen dargestellt.

Man sieht in der Mitte einen Roboter, der nur nach oben und unten umzäunt ist. Nach Links und rechts erfolgt die Absicherung durch jeweils zwei Lichtschrankenbereiche. Läuft der Bediener z.B. durch Lichtschranke 4 muss nicht unbedingt die Anlage (Roboter, Transportbänder) abschalten. Es würde nur abgeschaltet, wenn z.B. Lichtschranke drei bereits ausgelöst wurde. Zum Verständnis, bei gewisser Anwendung kann ein Bauteil während des Betriebes die inneren Lichtschranken durchbrechen, in diesem Fall wären die äußeren Lichtschranken scharf.

Kenner sehen sofort, dass das Ganze so noch nicht zulässig sein kann. Denn würde ein Bediener die äußere Lichtschranke durchdringen und steht nun unmittelbar vor der Inneren (welche noch aktiv ist), könnte ein Bauteil durch die innere Lichtschranke kommen und könnte durch Verzögerung und Bremsweg den Bediener erfassen. Eine spezielle redundante Sicherheitssoftware des Roboters, stellt nun sicher, dass bereits (mit ausreichendem Abstand) vor der inneren Lichtschranke gebremst wird.

Jetzt habe ich ja einige Sonderfälle. Z.B. dass die Lichtschranken ihre Funktion ändern und nicht immer gleich abschalten. Dann noch der Roboter mit seiner Sicherheitssoftware. Dann sind dort natürlich Not-Aus-Schalter, sowie Schutztüren mit Anmeldung. 
Ich habe so viele Fragen. Ich stelle erstmal nur wenige um nichts durcheinander zu bringen.


Wie gehe ich mit den Lichtschranken um? Normalerweise wirkt ja eine Lichtschranke z.B. auf eine Sicherheits-SPS, diese schaltet wiederum Schütze mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten, wodurch z.B. der Roboter seine Antriebsleistung verliert und die Förderbänder abschalten und Pneumatikventile nicht mehr schalten, usw.
Wie gehe ich nun damit um, dass sich die Arbeitssituation der einen Lichtschranke, abhängig vom Zustand der Zweiten ändert?

Wenn eine Sicherheitsfunktion mehrere Dingen abschaltet (Motor1, Motor2, Ventil 1…usw.), wie beschreibe ich das? Muss ich die ganze Analyse für jeden Motor und jedes Ventil durchführen? Das wäre ja unglaublich viel Arbeit, selbst wenn ich das meiste kopieren kann.
Bis hier hin schon einmal danke für´s Lesen!


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Einer geht noch.
> http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/c/d...-2d20-4ac6-85dc-0799477671fe&groupId=22469894
> 
> Besser Erklärt!


 

Hier habe ich einen guten Link eingestellt der Dir Grundlegende Dinge beschreiben soll. Auch der hier schon sehr oft erwähnte BGIA Bericht 2/2008 erklärt einiges.

Man geht bei der definition einer Sifu immer von dem Sensor aus und man berechnet Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten, also müssen auch alle an der Sifu beteiligten Komponenten in eine Berechnung. Ich habe Deine Anwendung nicht angesehen, aber wenn Du eine Überbrückung also Muting machen willst dann müssen beide BWS in die Sifu und dann die Logik und dann der oder die Aktoren aber lesen Dir doch mal den Link durch. Dann kannst ja nochmal fragen.


----------

